# Sable color change?



## Justin0406

I hear that a sable color GSD coat may undergo several color changes before maturity... any ideas what his coat may look like in the future...


----------



## Chris Wild

Sables go through tons of color changes as they mature. He'll be darker than he is now, but how dark is anyone's guess. There is no way to tell for sure when looking at pups. If you know what his parents looked like, that may give you an idea as often a pup's adult coloration will be similar to that of the parents.


----------



## JKlatsky

Chris Wild said:


> Sables go through tons of color changes as they mature. He'll be darker than he is now, but how dark is anyone's guess. There is no way to tell for sure when looking at pups. If you know what his parents looked like, that may give you an idea as often a pup's adult coloration will be similar to that of the parents.


Very true.

If I had to guess though I would guess that he would be a lighter saddle patterned sable with a more faded mask. I'm basing this on the fact that I cannot see from your pictures any black to the back of the ears or on the legs...which says to me that those areas probably won't darken up. 

Generally I would say that they retain many of their mask characteristics into adulthood. It's harder to tell with the black and tans because you don't know where the tan is going to pop up...but with my sables it hasn't really changed much. 

There are bunch of sable threads around if you search with people posting pictures of their puppies and then as the dog grows up. You should be able to get an idea of how the dogs change from those.

BTW LOVE the ears!!


----------



## JKlatsky

Here are some links to threads on sable color change...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/85901-sables.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/137687-sables-33-a.html


----------



## Stosh

Good question- 'who knows' is the answer. Uschi got lighter, then darker, then lighter again but always retained the dark mask. The color changes just add to the fun of having a sable


----------



## KohleePiper

He's an example for you!

Here is my Diesel at 8-9 weeks... he was mouthing off about getting his picture taken!









By 4-5 months he looked like this









9 months old he looked like this









Now at 1.5 years


----------



## shilorio

shilo is a lighter sable


----------



## LaRen616

Look at all of those beautiful sables :wub:


----------



## ruhltennille

Justin0406 said:


> I hear that a sable color GSD coat may undergo several color changes before maturity... any ideas what his coat may look like in the future...


I am very curious what color your sable was as an adult?


----------



## Sunsilver

Justin hasn't visited the board since 2018, so I doubt you'll get an answer to that! This thread was started in 2010.


----------

